# [Rented] Park City 4th of July July 3-10 $500



## funtime (May 19, 2014)

Lots of fun over 4th in Park City. There's a Rodeo, a Kenny Rogers concert, bar-b-que in park and parade down main street.  Two BR 2 BA unit at Park Station which is at the base of Main Street.


----------



## funtime (Jun 1, 2014)

Still available.   Enjoy small town atmosphere over the 4th with cool breezes.


----------



## funtime (Jun 13, 2014)

Reduced! $400.  Still available!


----------



## missmouse (Jun 14, 2014)

Is this rental still available?  I might have some interest if I can convince my husband to make the long drive.  Is it a good place for a 6 year old and 3 year old?

Thanks!


----------



## funtime (Jun 19, 2014)

It is still available!  Lots of fun over 4th.  Parade down main st. Town Bar-b-que in the park; and concert in the evening.  Take a ride on historic train; hike in the mountains; visit the Olympic museum; mountain biking.  Lots to do.


----------



## missmouse (Jun 19, 2014)

Any chance you would let it go for $300?


----------



## funtime (Jun 25, 2014)

Rented! No longer available.


----------

